# Rattle from dash



## 06Goatfan (Mar 30, 2011)

I was hoping someone would be able to help me out. I have an 06 GTO six speed that I bought a little over a year ago. I notice a rattle/squeaking noise coming from the steering column. I notice when I push down on the steering wheel or pull up on it, this noise stops. I was thinking that it may be something loose in the steering column. Has anyone else had this problem? Or would anyone be able to guess what it may be? I would greatly appreciate the feedback.


Thanks,


----------



## JellyBean19 (Jan 13, 2012)

6GF... funny, I have the same problem, same location on my new (to me) '06. Sounds like plastic on plastic "clicking"/rubbing. Mine almost sounds like a circuit opening and closing... something electrical. Except nothing is affected (and it doesn't sound exactly like that)

I thought maybe the gas button or the plexiglass for the cluster but, no bacon.

Let me know if you find an answer and I'll do likewise. Stereo is the fix right now!


----------



## JellyBean19 (Jan 13, 2012)

Funny, I'm seeing how old your original post is/was and it makes me wonder if I bought your car a year later!


----------



## Pyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Did anyone happen to find the source of this rattling? I'm having a very similar issue. I find that repositioning the steering wheel seems to stop it but it always comes back.

This is in an 06 automatic.


----------



## fittrjoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine is doing it to ... 06 M6. Tried some rubber gasket material to hold it " up" with tension. SEEMS A LITTLE BETTER but still there


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

me too! and it started with 5000K on it when I bought it. Still cant find it and drives me nuts! Let me know if anyone finds it!


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot (Sep 30, 2013)

any insight in this. yes I knowmits an old thread but I'm trying to solve a dash rattle behind the cluster somewhere and the steering wheel rubbing the column cover. also something rattles behind the rear passenger seat. if I can figure those three things out I'll be satisfied...





so anyone got some ideas?


----------

